# Turkey hunting in May?



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

My hunts done for the year, but for future reference and curiosity, how is it to hunt turkeys in May? Will the toms still come into a call? Do they still gobble? Do the hens make as much call noise? Will they stay in the same roosts that they have been using now? Do you change your approach to hunting these birds based on the time of the year.

Is the state offering OTC tags in May because they realize the birds will be pretty hard to bag and that most tags will go unfilled? 

Shane


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Last year I didn't start hunting till May 7th. We killed 7 birds in three days. Called all but one in.

Depending on where you are and how early or late a start they got rutting, may can be a very good time to be out. I think it's the tag to have this year. I'll let you know after my hunt which starts on May 5th. :wink:


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks Tex!

Shane


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

I agree with Tex. Depends on the time in May that you go. My first turkey hunt was 2 years ago in Nebraska where there are a lot more turkeys and even though it was a really fun hunt and I shot probably the biggest turkey I will ever shoot in my life, it was a difficult one. But, it was toward the end of May. The reason why it was hard was because most of the Toms were with hens so they wouldn't really come running in to calls. They would respond, but I ended up having to go stealth and sneek in on my tom to get him since he wouldn't come to me. Now, I leave next week for Nebraska for my turkey hunt, and the guys out there are telling me we are coming during the perfect time because those hens are nesting up so that means the toms will be running into calls. They said that the first part of May is a great time because of that. And I would say it also depends on how good of a caller you are, and locating those birds as well just like any species that you typically call in.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

Have either of you been out this year yet in Utah? I'm new to this, and am trying to figure out what part of the rut the birds are in right now. I don't think the hens are nesting quite yet but I'm not for sure. Just from what I have observed though over hunting the last week they still appear to be on the move and not paired up with the Toms. If that be the case, then the first part of the OTC hunt sounds like it could be very good if the birds still have yet to get into the full rut.

Shane


----------



## Shockgobble (Apr 22, 2010)

I think with this weather that just pushed through and brought one more cold spell through, and the full moon on the 28th, I would be a betting man as to say it's about to be on!!!!!! But remember what is going on in one canyon or range may not be going on elsewhere. I would assume the birds down south have been hot for a few weeks already. What kind of calls you running with? Hunting over any dekes? IMO if you want to increase your odds of getting in them, you gotta go put them to bed the night before. Then the next morning you know EXACTLY where to go, and only a few soft tree yelps, fly down cackle, and a nice 3 inch mag. to say good morning! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

Shockgobble said:


> I think with this weather that just pushed through and brought one more cold spell through, and the full moon on the 28th, I would be a betting man as to say it's about to be on!!!!!! But remember what is going on in one canyon or range may not be going on elsewhere. I would assume the birds down south have been hot for a few weeks already. What kind of calls you running with? Hunting over any dekes? IMO if you want to increase your odds of getting in them, you gotta go put them to bed the night before. Then the next morning you know EXACTLY where to go, and only a few soft tree yelps, fly down cackle, and a nice 3 inch mag. to say good morning! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


I ended up taking a Jake yesterday morning so my hunt is over. I had so much fun though. I'm a rookie to say the least. A good friend of mine ran the call for me (a disk). I wasn't as prepared as I should have been. No dekes, and just his call. We still had a great time.

We had a couple of spots that we knew of where they roost. We would check them in the evening at dark and then set up in the dark the next morning before the robins were chirping. We had one tom that about came in one morning early but we just couldn't get him to commit. We watched him come across a clear cut all puffed up but when he got into the trees where we were at he wouldn't close the gap. I can't remember the last time my heart pumped so hard. I was shaking.

I had another tom come in one morning, but he came in silently. I didn't even know he was there. I stood up to relocate and spooked him about 50 yards away. Had I sat for another minuted I very well could have got him within shooting distance.

Yesterday we had a hen come in. She walked within 15 feet of us and stayed around for a good 20 minutes yelping nearly non stop. The toms would answer from a distance but with even her working it they still didn't want to come any closer. After she left we closed the gap ourselves. We got to a point where we could almost pinpoint there spot. My buddy stayed put calling while I put the sneak on, getting closer with each gobble. I got in range and found them walking through the trees and shot the first one I saw with a beard. An ambush! It wasn't quite ideal but it worked.

I'm hooked. I had so much fun. Part of me wishes I still had a tag. Once the tag is on the bird it's all over, and sounds like it just might be getting good.

Shane


----------



## Shockgobble (Apr 22, 2010)

THAT IS AWESOME!!!!!!!!! That story got me excited to start my hunt! Sounds like you have all the basics down. Don't worry about spooking a bird that came in silent! We have ALL done it before. At least you didn't kick them off the roost (I have done that and it blows). And about the toms that were hung up, they could have been with hens already, or two could have been hung up by a creek, or a simple thing like a fence. Post pics if you can so we all can see that smile!!!! Congrats on your success and addiction to a great new hobby!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Last year I called in two different Toms during the last week of the hunt. I'm not an expert caller or turkey hunter by any stretch of the imagination. I guess it can be done.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Turkeys do the damnest things at the damnest times, they are unpredictable, kind of like a woman in a lot of aspects. :shock: We are able to kill them in the fall seasons back home when they aren’t breeding.

The latest I’ve ever gotten to hunt was May 15th; we killed a couple on that hunt. I’ve killed several the last of OK season (first week of May). 


Bottom line you aren’t going to kill one setting on the couch, hunt’em when you can! :twisted:


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Comrade Duck said:


> ...
> Is the state offering OTC tags in May because they realize the birds will be pretty hard to bag and that most tags will go unfilled?
> 
> Shane


Yes, turkeys are all gone by the time May rolls around and I would recommend that everyone go fishing. About all you can hope for that late in the year is an occasional skinny little Jake with most of his teeth missing. But if you do insist on going, go to the Southern region where the hunting pressure is at a minimum. 
There is no doubt that the DWR has intentionally timed the OTC hunt simply to raise money to further their misguided, devious management scheme.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

-_O- 

Stop it BP! Yer killin me! Ooooh, my pancreas hurts...


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

:lol: :lol:


----------

